# Can you help me pick? (2 pics)



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Can you help me pick which one you like better? I would have more pics, but P.J. isn't looking too good right now after his tail got bitten. He is QT right now, just saying. Thank you!
#1.








Or
#2.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

What do you think?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmmm... I dunno! I think the fish is adorable, but the lighting is kinda dark. So I don't know how it would fare in the competition thing! Your choice, but if you want pics of this pretty guy I'd try more lights? Maybe? Just my opinion!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

the first pic and I would call the pic ( The lurker) He is a pretty betta


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! I think I will enter the first one! I know the lighting is off, I don't have a proper aquarium light yet. I'm using a lamp! I will try and get some pics with better lighting next month!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

The first one… you can see his cute little pouty mouth


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya, he has huge fat lips!


----------

